# 20-21 Growth Aides Challenge



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2020)

Hey Growth Aide Lovelies!

Time for the 20-21 Growth Aides Challenge!

You are being "Mentioned" because you participated in the last Challenge or have expressed interest in the Challenge.

All are Welcome.  List what you will be using and how.

@halee_J 
@shawnyblazes 
@Lita
@Aggie
@ashbash 
@mzteaze 
@BeautifulRoots 
@BrownSkinPoppin 
@TamaraShaniece 
@BlackRinse 
@Saludable84 
@Reinventing21 
@Meritamen 
@LaNecia 
@dorcagoye 
@Prettymetty 
@PlanetCybertron 
@NowIAmNappy 
@discodumpling

All New Challengers are Welcome to Join!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2020)

Tonight:
Claudie's Revitalizer


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm IN! I chopped off my natural hair into a TWA instead of working on ends last October.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 1, 2020)

I is here  this is what I have rn:

Black seed
Fenugreek
Amla
Bringraj
Nettle
Onion skins
Bhrami
Hibiscus

ETA: Peppermint Rosemary Lavender EOs


I will be using them in DIY oils, teas/infusions and scalp masks.

The plan is daily application. I will not be using all of these everyday or even every week... just what I feel I need and when. Some of these are trials so I may end up tossing some or reaching for others more, let's see.


Today was black seed oil.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 2, 2020)

Still using rice water in leave in conditioners, moisture creams and sprays.  I have also started my Nzuri Vitamins.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 2, 2020)

Fenu + amla oil mixed with peppermint


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2020)

Curls and Potions Chebe & Mint Fermented Rice Water Growth Lotion


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm in.  

So going strong with weekly acupuncture for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2020)

Salerm Scalp Drops


----------



## Lita (Jan 4, 2020)

I’m in & excited..
I just purchased some Hollywood Bar “Hair Regrowth Serum” & I will alternate it with Guava/Nettle Hair Food

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Sally. (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm in, I used my candlewarmer to make an infused jar of amla, fenugreek, and brahmi in olive oil. Right now I'm only applying it to the back left nape patch of my hair that is badly broken off because I don't like smelling like the oil and I don't like it getting all over my pillows. This patch is broken off, rough and unwieldly and has not grown back since it broke off two years ago. I'm hoping these herbs help bring me some new growth in addition to softening it.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 4, 2020)

Today did fenugreek + curry leaf infused oil

ETA days before: onion skin tea


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 5, 2020)

Got acupuncture yesterday.

Made an appointment in March with Whitney from Her Growing Hands.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 5, 2020)

scalp tx with amla +brhami + black seed oil and a splash of onion tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2020)

WASH DAY:
Took my Hair Vitamins (Phytophanere and 10,000 mcgs Biotin)

Will also use:  a Vial of Salerm Capillary Growth Serum


----------



## halee_J (Jan 6, 2020)

Onion skin tea this morning


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm in. I'll mostly be using herbal oils and teas on my scalp for now.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 7, 2020)

Black seed oil last night


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 7, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> I'm in.
> 
> So going strong with *weekly* *acupuncture* for my hair.



Really! Please share your experience. Have you done these in the past? seen results? TIA


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 7, 2020)

I still have a few bottles of Xcel 21 to use up; plus I added peppermint oil to my whipped shea butter and my oil blend.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 7, 2020)

Massaged in nettle infusion this morning


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jan 7, 2020)

I’m definitely in! I used my onion skin rinse and oiled my hair with my onion and Ayurvedic oil. I will be using henna, Amla, Brahmi, shikakai, fenugreek, burdock root, cassia and ashwagandha in my hair regimen this year. I Will use them in oils, teas, and masks


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 7, 2020)

CurliDiva said:


> Really! Please share your experience. Have you done these in the past? seen results? TIA



I've been going for a long time to this person but since last year we went ham on my scalp.  I had a seriously thin area at my crown on my scalp that was resisting other efforts.  She's managed to get the section to fill in.  It's about 80-85% better than it was at the start of 2019.  We are working to get the last 10-15% to fill in.  She keeps looking for baby hairs.

ETA:  For me, it was mildly uncomfortable as she inserted the needles but there was no long lasting discomfort or pain.  I also did it, at times, in concert with Chinese herbs at the suggesting of my acupuncturist.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 8, 2020)

I started *Nature* *Bounty's* *HSN* *Gummies* yesterday!


----------



## halee_J (Jan 9, 2020)

Just did a scalp massage last night


----------



## halee_J (Jan 10, 2020)

halee_J said:


> Fenu + amla oil mixed with peppermint


 Repeat with lavender this am. Scalp massages yesterday


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 10, 2020)

Took my Nzuri vitamins last night and sprayed some RW LI on my hair and scalp. Massaged it in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2020)

Camille Rose Naturals Cocoa Nibs & Honey Growth Serum


----------



## halee_J (Jan 11, 2020)

Just applied onion skin tea, then  fenugreek+curry leaf oil. Those curry leaves are strong  But my scalp feels really good with this oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2020)

CRN Cocoa Nibs & Honey Growth Serum


----------



## halee_J (Jan 11, 2020)

halee_J said:


> Just applied onion skin tea, then  *fenugreek+curry leaf oil.* Those curry leaves are strong  But my scalp feels really good with this oil



This is a hit. This will be in regular rotation.

But for pre-wash only because its pungent. Scalp feels awake with this one.  Like if my scalp had a cup of coffee 

Also to ensure potency I'll be making it in very small batches.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 12, 2020)

Scalp massage before bed last night


----------



## halee_J (Jan 12, 2020)

Applied my nettle infusion before twisting


----------



## halee_J (Jan 13, 2020)

Guava leaf tea this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2020)

Camille Rose Naturals Cocoa Nibs & Honey


----------



## halee_J (Jan 14, 2020)

Scalp massage before bed. This even isn't a chore anymore. Makes me fall asleep in no time


----------



## halee_J (Jan 14, 2020)

This morning was onion skin tea and infused black seed oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2020)

Camille Rose Naturals Cocoa Nibs & Honey Growth Serum


----------



## halee_J (Jan 14, 2020)

Scalp massage in bed. Ah.. thank you Lord! Calmed me right down


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2020)

Will Use:
CRN Cocoa Nibs and Honey sometime this evening


----------



## halee_J (Jan 16, 2020)

Yesterday did a mix of ginger juice fenugreek + lavender 

Scalp massage this morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2020)

Vial:
Salerm Growth Serum


----------



## halee_J (Jan 16, 2020)

Just scalp massage today.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2020)

These challenges really do help me keep up with my growth aids as a constant reminder to use them regularly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2020)

NurCreations Avocado & Green Tea Hair Butter and Nzuri Liquid Vitamin (internally) .


----------



## halee_J (Jan 17, 2020)

This cold had me feeling foolish. Didnt want to put nothing on my scalp. I am doing scalp massages in bed before sleep though...


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 18, 2020)

halee_J said:


> Yesterday did a mix of ginger juice fenugreek + lavender
> 
> Scalp massage this morning



how do you like the ginger juice on your scalp?


----------



## halee_J (Jan 18, 2020)

NicWhite said:


> how do you like the ginger juice on your scalp?


 
It was tingly, but not like peppermint, more like a spicy tingle. I liked it


----------



## halee_J (Jan 19, 2020)

Just did a scalp massage


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## halee_J (Jan 19, 2020)

henna and hibiscus infused oil, will massage before sleep


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2020)

Sprayed some Fenugreek Rinse on my scalp this afternoon. It left my scalp really tingly from the peppermint, tea tree and rosemary essential oils I added to it. Yum .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2020)

Earth Enrichment Hair Grease and CRN's Cocoa Nibs & Honey Growth Serum


----------



## halee_J (Jan 21, 2020)

Yesterday: infused kalonji oil on scalp in the am, scalp massage before bed last night


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2020)

Earth Enrichments Growth Pomade and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2020)

Fenugreek tea rinse with essential oils on scalp.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 21, 2020)

Onion skin tea in the am, scalp massage before bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2020)

Fenugreek Tea rinse on sclap again tonight. I need to finish it up before I move on to my scalp drops.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2020)

NurCreations: Ginger & Mint Scalp Pomade


----------



## halee_J (Jan 24, 2020)

Currently doing a heavy overnight oiling with shallot, methi and curry leaf infused oil.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 25, 2020)

Scalp massage early this morning, then did a scalp paste of amla and brinraj


----------



## halee_J (Jan 26, 2020)

Massaged infused kalonji oil inverted.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2020)

*Today I used:*

-Design Essentials Milk & Honey Neutralizing Shampoo
-Design Essentials Milk & Honey 6 in 1 Reconstructor
-Amika Triple Rx Mask (protein treatment)
-Amika Nourishing Mask (moisturizing mask)
-Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion Leave-in
*-Fenugreek Tea Rinse on Scalp as my growth aid*
-Braided in 3 big plaits to style under wigs as my protective style for the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2020)

A Vial of Salerm Growth Serum and CRN's Cocoa Nibs Growth Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 27, 2020)

Took my Nzuri Vitamins this morning.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2020)

Fenugreek Tea Rinse on scalp again tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2020)

Nzuri and NurCreations Ginger & Mint Scalp Pomade


----------



## halee_J (Jan 27, 2020)

scalp massage last night
Fenu+ amla oil on scalp, warmed
scalp massage before bed


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 28, 2020)

Took my Nzuri Vitamins this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2020)

Nzuri Liquid Hair Vits and NurCreations Ginger & Mint Pomade


----------



## Aggie (Jan 28, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nzuri Liquid Hair Vits and NurCreations Ginger & Mint Pomade


Any codes for Nzuri @IDareT'sHair and @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2020)

Aggie said:


> *Any codes for Nzuri *


@Aggie 
Nah...I've been getting mine from A/M/A/Z/O/N on Subscription.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Nah...I've been getting mine from A/M/A/Z/O/N on Subscription.


Ohhh, okay. I guess I could try that. So how long have you been using it and what results have you noticed from using it so far @IDareT'sHair and @Bette Davis Eyes? Just curious since I do want to try it. I wanna hear from my e-sisters first because I believe you here over anyone else.

Also do you take both liquid and pills? Have you tried the oil and any other Nzuri products as well? Is there a Nzuri seller/vendor thread here?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 29, 2020)

Aggie said:


> Ohhh, okay. I guess I could try that. So how long have you been using it and what results have you noticed from using it so far @IDareT'sHair and @Bette Davis Eyes. Just curious since I do want to try it. I wanna hear from my e-sisters first because I believe you here over anyone else.


I haven't noticed any hair results yet.  Its been around 3 weeks Ive been taking it. Missed a few days to test out a theory I noticed.  It gives you energy.  I cant take it late in the afternoon or I will be up all night.  Im now taking it before I walk out my door before work.  Im looking forward to 90 days before I have a promising review for hair .

My nails are strengthening so Im happy. I wore gel over my nails for around 8-9 months but it made my nails weak. i'll be ordering a new bottle on Friday to make sure I dont have any lapse.  I have around 1/4 bottle left @Aggie


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I haven't noticed any hair results yet.  Its been around 3 weeks Ive been taking it. Missed a few days to test out a theory I noticed.  It gives you energy.  I cant take it late in the afternoon or I will be up all night.  Im now taking it before I walk out my door before work.  Im looking forward to 90 days before I have a promising review for hair .
> 
> My nails are strengthening so Im happy. I wore gel over my nails for around 8-9 months but it made my nails weak. i'll be ordering a new bottle on Friday to make sure I dont have any lapse.  I have around 1/4 bottle left @Aggie


Thanks so much @Bette Davis Eyes 

I could certainly use some strong nails for sure and I may do what @IDareT'sHair did and subscribe on Amazon for it for about 90 days and see if I'll continue with it. Or I could just get 3 bottles of the pills and 3 bottles of the liquid with one shot.

Have you tried the KRA-Z pills and the liquid @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2020)

@Aggie
I started 01/16/20.  I take it 1st thing in the a.m. along with my other Vits.

You take 1 oz per day.

I purchased x3 bottles and have skipped shipment until April before receiving my next shipment. 

I committed for 6 months.  You know you can stagger your delivery?

Yes, I am still taking 10,000 mcgs of Biotin with it.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I started 01/16/20.  I take it 1st thing in the a.m. along with my other Vits.
> 
> *I committed for 6 months.  You know you can stagger your delivery?*
> ...



Ohhh, I did not know that (bolded). Thanks for the heads up @IDareT'sHair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2020)

@Aggie
I want to get at least x6 bottles in my Stash.  Supposedly, 1 bottle is 32 Servings.

If/when I start seeing marked results, I may decide to finish out 2020 with Nzuri.

As I said in the Nzuri Thread, this is my 1st time taking a Liquid Hair Vit, so I am excited about seeing results.  I agree with you, I could use a little "assist" in the Nail area.  It's also suppose to be good for Skin.

It has good reviews on-line too as well as in the Video in the Nzuri Thread.

I have not purchased any of their other products, don't think I even bothered to look at them and probably don't need them


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 29, 2020)

Aggie said:


> Thanks so much @Bette Davis Eyes
> 
> I could certainly use some strong nails for sure and I may do what @IDareT'sHair did and subscribe on Amazon for it for about 90 days and see if I'll continue with it. Or I could just get 3 bottles of the pills and 3 bottles of the liquid with one shot.
> 
> Have you tried the KRA-Z pills and the liquid @Bette Davis Eyes


No only vitamin I am taking is the liquid. I just reupped my bamboo silica that I ran out of. I dont like taking too many things at once or I will forget lol @Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2020)

Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2020)

Thinking about when I'll go back to XCel21?

Maybe March?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Liquid Gold's Green Magic*


I just remembered why I Stopped buying Liquid Gold's Green Magic. 

I hadn't bought it in YEEEARRS!  I bought it during a recent Sale.

The Sulfur in it doesn't agree with me.  I remember a while back, I had to sell (or swap or give away) my b/ups before and just realized it again tonight when I put some on. 

It doesn't agree with me.  I will have to take some Ben.a.dryl because I am feeling good and itchy right about now.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 29, 2020)

Scalp massage last night, same tonight.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 29, 2020)

Still doing my scalp massages, added inversion this week. Day 3!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2020)

Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## tatiana001191 (Jan 31, 2020)

Is it too late to join ? I'm currently using forcapil hair growth pills, curly proverbs fenugreek oil and fenugreek hair tea spray. As well as inversion ayurverdic scalp massages


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2020)

@tatiana001191 


Happy to Have You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2020)

Couple drops of Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2020)

Vial of Salerm Growth Serum


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2020)

Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 3, 2020)

Took my Nzuri Vitamins with Bamboo Silica and Vitamin D


----------



## halee_J (Feb 3, 2020)

Yesterday was a bringraj powder mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2020)

Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## halee_J (Feb 4, 2020)

Applied bhringraj oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2020)

CRN's Cocoa Nibs and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> CRN's Cocoa Nibs and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


Today:
CRN Cocoa Nibs Hair Growth Serum


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2020)

Curls & Potions Chebe and FRW Leave-In
CRN Cocoa Nibs Growth Serum


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea
Liquid Gold's Castor Oil Pomade


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 11, 2020)

Forgot I had CRN Rejuva Drops in the  cabinet. will use up to finish.

Took my Nzuri Liquid Vitamin along with Bamboo silica and vitamin D this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2020)

Using:
Liquid Gold's "Castor GRO" and a couple drops of CRN's Cocoa Nibs


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2020)

Camille Rose Naturals Cocoa Nibs Growth Serum


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2020)

Liquid Gold's Castor GRO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2020)

Camille Rose Naturals Cocoa Nibs Growth Serum


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2020)

Liquid Gold's Castor GRO and Camille Rose Naturals Cocoa Nibs Growth Serum


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2020)

CRN Cocoa Nibs Growth Serum


----------



## NCHairDiva (Feb 16, 2020)

DIY Ayurvedic growth oil! I have edges again! I'm 100% in!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2020)

Virgin Hair Fertilizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Virgin Hair Fertilizer*


A few Swipes of this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2020)

Used Virgin Hair Fertilizer all week.  Will use it this week as well.  May incorporate Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea with it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2020)

VHF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2020)

Liquid Gold's Green Magic Growth


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2020)

1 or 2 Swipes of Sulfur 8


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2020)

Virgin Hair Fertilizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2020)

Soultanicals Bloom Growth Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Soultanicals Bloom Growth Oil*


Repeat!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2020)

Liquid Gold Green Magic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2020)

Been using at different times since Thursday:
Soultanicals "Bloom" Growth Oil'
Liquid Gold's Green Magic
Virgin Hair Fertilizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2020)

...

Had a little reaction from something I used, so I've just been taking my Nzuri Hair Vitamin.

No topical G.A.'s for most of this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2020)

Tonight:
VFH


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2020)

A few Spritz's of:
Apoghee Green Tea Restructurizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2020)

QB's Tea Tree Pomade and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2020)

Camille Rose Naturals Ajani Growth Balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2020)

Been rotating:
CRN's Ajani Growth Balm
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2020)

Camille Rose Ajani Growth Balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2020)

Virgin Hair Fertilizer and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Virgin Hair Fertilizer and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea*



REPEAT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2020)

Earth's Enrichment and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2020)

Virgin Hair Fertilizer


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 26, 2020)

bump


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2020)

Earth's Enrichment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2020)

Liquid Gold's Castor Oil Hair Grease (Castor GRO)


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Apr 29, 2020)

CRN Growth serum
For now I will be rotating between that one and Alikay Naturals Essentials 17


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 29, 2020)

Using Curls and Potions Scalp potion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2020)

N'joi CreationS Hairdressing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2020)

A few drops of:
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Prettymetty (May 3, 2020)

I’m in for the rest of the year... I use xcel21 spray and cream. Occasionally monistat. Also evoo with peppermint, lavender and rosemary essential oils. I’m on day 7 of the excel21 challenge so I’ll figure out if that’s working.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (May 4, 2020)

Camille Rose coco nibs tonight 

It better work too lol I need my hair to be full again so I’m working hard. It’s been looking real insufficient lately. It seems to be on the mend though. Been on YouTube all day studying high porosity hair care tips lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2020)

Prettymetty said:


> *I’m in for the rest of the year... I use xcel21 spray and cream. Occasionally monistat. Also evoo with peppermint, lavender and rosemary essential oils. I’m on day 7 of the excel21 challenge so I’ll figure out if that’s working.*


@Prettymetty 
Welcome 

And good list of G.A.'s!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 5, 2020)

I massaged my scalp last night with some xcel21 cream and put it in a top knot. I think I’ll wash tomorrow. With Cinco de Mayo cooking and drinking I may not have time today.


----------



## storm777007 (May 6, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Growth Aide Lovelies!
> 
> Time for the 20-21 Growth Aides Challenge!
> 
> ...


I’d like to join. I’m still trying to figure my hair out After all these years of being natural. As you get older things change and you have to adjust your regimen lol! I needed some growth aides and I have ordered all kinds of stuff off of Amazon and have been taking them for a minute now and have seen a tremendous change in strand thickness and density. I think this challenge is perfect for me right now.  Along with some moisture challenges...So let’s get it Poppin’ hair gurus...please help! Any suggestions are welcome. I thought I was 4c until I saw this guy on YouTube who said he was 4d/5a and his hair was EXACTLY like mines. When I was younger people in the salon would laugh at my hair. But I LOOOOOVE my 4c/d 5a low porosity hair. Attached is pic of my hair strand. I don’t use heat but I’ve noticed some 4’s use heat to keep their hair straight. Let me know what you think ladies. Thanks!!!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (May 7, 2020)

Curls and potion chebe growth rice water


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 7, 2020)

Ive used that Uhuru Naturals Fermented Rice Water spray for two days and I like it.  My scalp gets such a cooling sensation.  Its great.  If I ever get a protective style I'd for sure use it alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2020)

@storm777007 


So Glad to Have You Sis!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2020)

Virgin Hair Fertilizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Virgin Hair Fertilizer*


Repeat!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2020)

ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2020)

VHF and ED JBCO


----------



## storm777007 (May 16, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @storm777007
> 
> 
> So Glad to Have You Sis!


Thanks!


----------



## storm777007 (May 16, 2020)

I don’t know what it is but I have gained an inch in new growth since my last measurement almost 3 weeks ago. Betwee the vitamins, hair oils serums and nightly scalp massages something must’ve clicked. I also changed over to liquid forms of some of my herbs. This is insane. I think I’ve finally found the cure to my 10 year drought in hair growing....finally at 16”’. The longest my hair ever got when growing up was close to shoulder length. Now I’m at below my bra strap...I’m sooo excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2020)

@storm777007


----------



## curlyTisME (May 20, 2020)

Been taking MSM these last few days. I’ll report back with a review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2020)

@curlyTisME 
Are you joinin' us?


----------



## curlyTisME (May 20, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyTisME
> Are you joinin' us?



I’d love to!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2020)

curlyTisME said:


> *I’d love to!*


@curlyTisME 
Wonderful


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2020)

ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2020)

Yadain's Rosemary & Hempseed Rapid Growth Glaze


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2020)

Virgin Hair Fertilizer


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 8, 2020)

I spritzed with excel21 and massaged my scalp and moisturized my ends with he ltr


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2020)

Tonight Used:
Yadain's Rosemary & Hempseed Growth Glaze and ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2020)

A few Swipes of:
Naturelle Grow's Rosemary & Parsley Pomade


----------



## Lita (Jun 11, 2020)

Applied-
•NJoy’s growth pomade on my edges 
•Yadin”Hair Gritz” on my roots

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2020)

NG's Rosemary & Peppermint Pomade and a little ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *NG's Rosemary & Peppermint Pomade and a little ED JBCO*


Repeat!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2020)

Hairveda's Jardin Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2020)

Naturelle Grow's Rosemary & Peppermint Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Naturelle Grow's Rosemary & Peppermint Pomade*


This!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2020)

Kindred Butters Naomi Hair Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Kindred Butters Naomi Hair Grease*


Repeat!


----------



## Lita (Jun 22, 2020)

NJoy’s growth pomade on my edges..
Cayenne  pepper mix on the rest of my scalp:.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2020)

Pulled out an old bottle of Mega-Tek and started using it last night on some "struggle" spots.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2020)

Mixed MT w/NG's Emu & Argan Hair Grease


----------



## Lita (Jun 25, 2020)

Applied NJoy’s growth pomade on my edges & CCN fenugreek oil on the rest of my scalp

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2020)

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Mixed MT w/NG's Emu & Argan Hair Grease*


Used This!


----------



## Lita (Jun 28, 2020)

NJoy’s growth pomade on my edges

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 28, 2020)

Njoys Growth pomade on my edges..
Marine Collagen 1 teaspoon 

*My Glow vitamins was delivered today..I will use these for the rest of the summer..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 29, 2020)

My Canvas oil shipped.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2020)

Been Using:
Naturelle Grow's Emu & Argan Pomade mixed with Mega-Tek


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2020)

Today:
Yadain's Gritz Hair Reparations


----------



## Lita (Jul 2, 2020)

Spritz the rice milk mix on my scalp & JBCO on the length...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2020)

Yadain's Gritz Hair Reparations


----------



## Lita (Jul 8, 2020)

In the morning,put black rice water mix on my scalp,in the evening apply hhb oil on my scalp & on the length PJN hibiscus cream & fenugreek seed oil.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Yadain's Gritz Hair Reparations*


This Again!


----------



## Lita (Jul 9, 2020)

My length is still very moisturized,so I only applied hhb oil on my scalp,silk scarf to wrap and ready for bed.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2020)

Yadain's Gritz Hair Reparations


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2020)

Oiled my scalp with HHB,Sprayed NE “fenugreek/rice milk” on my length & sealed with Yadain”JBCO butter” on top..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2020)

Yadain's Gritz Hair "Reparations"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Yadain's Gritz Hair "Reparations"*


Repeat!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Yadain's Gritz Hair "Reparations"*


This Again!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2020)

Naturelle Grow's Emu & Argan Pomade mixed with Mega-Tek


----------



## Lita (Jul 16, 2020)

Everyday been spritzing with Brina”Chebe/Fenugreek Spritz” in the morning,at night hhb oil on scalp & on the length to keep it moisturized I use NE”Fenugreek Rice Milk” and seal with “JBCO”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Naturelle Grow's Emu & Argan Pomade mixed with Mega-Tek*


REPEAT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2020)

Mixed:
Kindred Butter's Naomi Hair Grease w/ original Mega-Tek


----------



## Lita (Jul 17, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mixed:
> Kindred Butter's Naomi Hair Grease w/ original Mega-Tek



@IDareT'sHair Sounds like a nice juicy mix 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2020)

Kindred Butters Naomi mixed with Mega-Tek (original)


----------



## Lita (Jul 19, 2020)

Used my mix on my scalp,spritz my hair with BO Chebe Fenugreek spritz,NE fenugreek rice milk on the length & JBCO to seal...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Kindred Butters Naomi mixed with Mega-Tek (original)*


REPEAT!


----------



## Lita (Jul 19, 2020)

Started back taking bamboo supplements 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jul 21, 2020)

Just sprayed my roots with home made fermented black rice water mix,qb on the length to moisturize & jbco butter on ends,put my hair back up in 6 Bantu knots.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2020)

Kindred Butters Naomi's Hair Grease mixed with original Mega-Tek


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Kindred Butters Naomi's Hair Grease mixed with original Mega-Tek*


Repeat!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2020)

Yadain's Hair Gritz and Naomi's Grease mixed with Mega-Tek


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2020)

Today:
Yadain's Hair Gritz Reparations and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Lita (Jul 25, 2020)

Morning-Spritz my scalp with BRW”mix” Natures Blessings on lower length & hair back up in Bantu knots 

Bedtime-HHB oil on scalp

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2020)

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Kindred Butters Naomi mixed with Mega-Tek (original)*


REPEAT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> REPEAT!


Mega-Tek mixed with Kindred Butters Naomi's Hair Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Mega-Tek mixed with Kindred Butters Naomi's Hair Grease*


Used this up again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2020)

NurCreationS Herbal Hair Dressing mixed with original Mega-Tek


----------



## Lita (Jul 31, 2020)

After I washed & dc,I spritz my scalp with chebe/fenugreek spray.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 4, 2020)

Hairveda's Almond Glaze


----------



## Lita (Aug 4, 2020)

Stunna Rice Water mix on edges & Canvass Hair oil 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2020)

Yadain's Olive and Tea Tree and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Lita (Aug 7, 2020)

Chebe/Fenugreek spritz on edges
Onion mix applied to the rest of my scalp 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 7, 2020)

Yadain Olive and Tea Tree


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2020)

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2020)

HTN's Growth Lotion and Yadain's Olive & Tea Tree Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2020)

Yadain's Rosemary, Hempseed & Eucalyptus Growth Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Yadain's Rosemary, Hempseed & Eucalyptus Growth Butter*


REPEAT!


----------



## emgem77 (Aug 12, 2020)

I've done a lot of searching but maybe I'm not finding the right threads or going through enough pages on those threads. I bought some fenugreek powder and I mixed it with aloe vera juice and aubrey organics rose moisturizing conditioner. I read that you have to let it sit so it can congeal so I'm letting it sit overnight for me to use tomorrow. Is this a good idea? Is this a good way to use the growth aide?


----------



## Lita (Aug 13, 2020)

Rice milk on my edges & onion oil mix on top,the length spritz with Chebe/fenugreek mix & natures blessings to seal..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2020)

Yadain's Rosemary, Hempseed and Eucalyptus Butter and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## nycutiepie (Aug 17, 2020)

Lita said:


> Stunna Rice Water mix on edges & Canvass Hair oil
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


How is the Canvass product? I keep getting the pop ups on my SM accounts.


----------



## Lita (Aug 17, 2020)

nycutiepie said:


> How is the Canvass product? I keep getting the pop ups on my SM accounts.



@nycutiepie Hello! I actually like it,but it’s very thick however it absorbs extremely well with no product build up and a little goes a long way..I’ll keep you posted if I notice any additional growth.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2020)

Yadain's JBCO, Olive, Neem and Biotin Butter and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Lita (Aug 18, 2020)

Put  PJN fenugreek hibiscus moisturizer on my hair,Chebe butter on the lower length of my braids & onion mix on scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## nycutiepie (Aug 19, 2020)

Lita said:


> @nycutiepie Hello! I actually like it,but it’s very thick however it absorbs extremely well with no product build up and a little goes a long way..I’ll keep you posted if I notice any additional growth.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Thank you for the info. I’m ordering rice water from Etsy so perhaps I’ll hold off on this for now. Please let me know if anything starts sprouting rapidly lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2020)

@nycutiepie @emgem77 
Welcome Ladies to the 20-21 Growth Aides Challenge


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2020)

Yadain's JBCO Butter and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Lita (Aug 20, 2020)

nycutiepie said:


> Thank you for the info. I’m ordering rice water from Etsy so perhaps I’ll hold off on this for now. Please let me know if anything starts sprouting rapidly lol



@nycutiepie Will do..I have my sister applying it on her edges every night.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Aug 20, 2020)

This morning spritz fenugreek Chebe liquid tonic & applied some fenugreek oil throughout my hair,I may do a cassia treatment tomorrow..

*The Chebe butter is working on the lower length of my hair.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Lita (Aug 28, 2020)

nycutiepie said:


> How is the Canvass product? I keep getting the pop ups on my SM accounts.



@nycutiepie Hello!! Update,yes I’m seeing growth..Most importantly,my sister edges are growing back in,little hairs are spouting up & that’s the only thing she’s using it’s going on 3 weeks for her..You know I do 50/11 things but,she’s only applying the oil and once a week do a regular wash/dc..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Aug 28, 2020)

Doing an overnight pre poo mix,neem oil,red onion,onion skins,curry,Amla,cayenne pepper, ginger etc by Natures Testimony 

*My scalp feels so alive

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2020)

Original Mega-Tek
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea
Currently taking Neo.Cell Keratin Hair Vits

*will be pulling out XCel21


----------



## Lita (Oct 2, 2020)

Spritz sirod black rice milk on my edges & applied nbn”DHT blocker” on top

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Oct 2, 2020)

For the month of September,I received 1 1/2 inches of growth in some areas & 2 inches in other sections of my hair..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2020)

Lita said:


> *For the month of September,I received 1 1/2 inches of growth in some areas & 2 inches in other sections of my hair..*


@Lita


----------



## Lita (Oct 2, 2020)

@IDareT'sHair I don’t know if I can recreate that amount of growth for this Month,could have just been a growth spurt..I’ll know after I henna & see how long the sliver hairs are in November.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 6, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Ive used that Uhuru Naturals Fermented Rice Water spray for two days and I like it.  My scalp gets such a cooling sensation.  Its great.  If I ever get a protective style I'd for sure use it alone.



Still loving this. Trying to find out if it’s been reformulated because I see a similar version but not quite the same ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2020)

Using Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and Neo.cell Keratin oral vitamins.

Will be also pulling out my M-T back out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2020)

A couple swipes of Mega-Tek (Original) and some Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Lita (Oct 12, 2020)

After washed/Dc I used SBA”DHT/coffee blocker on my scalp” and on my edges NBN”DHT blocker growth pomade” 

*My scalp feels amazing

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Oct 13, 2020)

Tonight I used Alikay Naturals essentials 17 growth oil. I’m almost done with it and hope to be finished by the end of the month. It’s only a 4 oz. I won’t repurchase because nothing stands out about it for me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 13, 2020)

Used Uhuru Naturals Ditch the Itch Fermented Rice water spray on scalp and ends of hair last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2020)

I found a bottle of Original Mega-Tek in my Stash!

Will pull out the reformulated bottle and use it 1st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2020)

Used a swipe of M-T


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 17, 2020)

I've decided to consistently use an amla-fenugreek mask for my scalp between now and end of year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2020)

Used Original Mega-Tek


----------



## Lita (Oct 19, 2020)

NE”Fenugreek hair milk”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Newhottie (Oct 22, 2020)

Right now hairburst vitamins a whole bunch of other vitamins HappyDevas Growth serum and the scalp balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2020)

@Newhottie 
Welcome to the 2020 Challenge. 

Hope you'll be with us through 2021.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2020)

Using Original M-T and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Newhottie (Oct 22, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Newhottie
> Welcome to the 2020 Challenge.
> 
> Hope you'll be with us through 2021.



Thank you. I need to be more consistent with the growth aides. Trying to be past BSL in a couple months.


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 22, 2020)

I did my amla, fenugreek and aloe vera mask last night.  My curls look a bit more refined with each mask and far less frizzy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2020)

Coupla' swipes of MT and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Coupla' swipes of MT and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea*


REPEAT!


----------



## Lita (Oct 25, 2020)

Still going strong with my vitamins,oils & weekly wash/dc.

*I think taking Sea Moss daily,has given me an extra boost,my skin is looking better as well.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2020)

Opened a bottle of Phytophanere.  Will also add Bamboo into the mix continue this until the end of the year.


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 26, 2020)

Using Belle Bar onion & garlic oil on scalp


----------



## Lita (Oct 26, 2020)

Natures Ego”DHT Blocker” on my edges/between my parts.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2020)

MT & Curls Blueberry and Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *MT & Curls Blueberry and Mint Scalp Tea*


REPEAT


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Using Original M-T and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea*


REPEAT!


----------



## Lita (Oct 29, 2020)

Fenugreek spritz on my roots,NE”DHT blocker on top & applied on the length Arugula seed oil.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2020)

@Lita
...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2020)

Camille Rose Naturals Cocoa Nibs Growth Serum


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2020)

CRN Cocoa Nibs


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2020)

Used MT and CRN Cocoa Nibs Serum


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 1, 2020)

Added a tsp of fenugreek powder and bhringraj to henna treatment.


----------



## Lita (Nov 1, 2020)

HBCO applied on my edges.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 1, 2020)

Applied Yaya's Creation Chebe creme to damp hair and Belle Bar onion & garlic oil to my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2020)

MT and MHC Type 4


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2020)

MHC Type 4 and CRN Cocoa Nibs


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 3, 2020)

My scalp gets pretty itchy with that BB Onion & Garlic.  I might have to drop that one and go back to using emu oil and JBCO.


----------



## Lita (Nov 3, 2020)

Just applied some Hazels black seed hair growth oil  on my scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2020)

Original MT and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 5, 2020)

Amla-fenugreek and aloe vera hair mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Original MT and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea*


This!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2020)

Nature's Blessings & Curls Blueberry and Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2020)

MT and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2020)

ED JBCO and CRN Cocoa Nibs


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2020)

Nature's Blessing


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 12, 2020)

So, last night I got the first indication that weekly amla, fenugreek and aloe vera mask are working for me.  Also, I suspect the itchies I had were actually from New growth and not from using the Belle Bar Onion & Garlic oil.

I have a number of short hairs (about an inch or so) in each quadrant of hair.  I know it's not from breakage (I check with each treatment) and it is not shedding (my shedding has dramatically decreased since I started using henna again).  So now I'm excited as my crown APPEARS to be filling in with hair and I can see less scalp.

As always, this reinforces my belief that is not necessarily a specific product but consistent application or use and tracking results.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 12, 2020)

For those that know my struggles, I've been fighting with hair loss for a good little while.  Pre COVID I regularly received acupuncture on my scalp to combat my issues which helped me get to roughly about 85-90% better than my starting point.  But my crown was the toughest area to get resolved.  Here is where I stalled last year:


Here is what I noticed last night :


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> For those that know my struggles, I've been fighting with hair loss for a good little while.  Pre COVID I regularly received acupuncture on my scalp to combat my issues which helped me get to roughly about 85-90% better than my starting point.  But my crown was the toughest area to get resolved.  Here is where I stalled last year:
> 
> 
> *Here is what I noticed last night :*


@mzteaze 
What did you notice Sis?


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 12, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> What did you notice Sis?



I tried to post pictures but they aren't uploading. 


But I have TONS of new growth on my crown., so more hair, less skin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> *But I have TONS of new growth on my crown., so more hair, less skin.*


@mzteaze 
.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2020)

Mega-Tek (Original)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and Nature's Blessings


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 19, 2020)

Amla fenugreek and aloe mask for scalp 

Yaya Creations Chebe creme on my hair and ends.  Belle Bar onion and garlic oil on my scalp


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Nov 19, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> So, last night I got the first indication that weekly amla, fenugreek and aloe vera mask are working for me.  Also, I suspect the itchies I had were actually from New growth and not from using the Belle Bar Onion & Garlic oil.





mzteaze said:


> I have a number of short hairs (about an inch or so) in each quadrant of hair.  I know it's not from breakage (I check with each treatment) and it is not shedding (my shedding has dramatically decreased since I started using henna again).  So now I'm excited as my crown APPEARS to be filling in with hair and I can see less scalp.
> 
> As always, this reinforces my belief that is not necessarily a specific product but consistent application or use and tracking results.


@mzteaze 
Could you please share the recipe for your amla, fenugreek and aloe mask and how long do you leave it on? And what vendor do you get your powders from?

I’m thinking of dabbling in Ayurvedic treatments.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 19, 2020)

ChemistryGirl said:


> @mzteaze
> Could you please share the recipe for your amla, fenugreek and aloe mask and how long do you leave it on? And what vendor do you get your powders from?
> 
> I’m thinking of dabbling in Ayurvedic treatments.



Ahead of time, I make a batch of hydrated fenugreek and freeze into cubes.  (I'll explain how to do this in a separate post)

For the mask, lately I mix two cubes of hydrated fenugreek (thawed) with 50g of amla powder.  I mix in about a tablespoon of oil (I prefer JBCO) and use aloe vera gel to get the consistency I like (think pancake batter).

I buy my fenugreek powder locally from an Indian mart because it's cheap (like $2 for a 8oz bag).  I buy amla powder from Henna Sooq because I know it's fresh and finely sifted, but you can find cheaper on Amazon.  Aloe vera you can buy either fresh locally (I can get a huge leaf at local grocery for $1.49) or buy from store.  IMHO you can use either aloe vera gel or aloe vera juice - it is personal preference.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 19, 2020)

Here are two methods to make hydrated fenugreek ahead of time.  I usually follow this method and make 2-3 months worth using 4 tablespoons of fenugreek.  Be aware this video is in Italian so turn on closed caption but it's the best method to ensure you don't have unwanted residue from fenugreek.  It takes a little time but it's worth it in my opinion.



Method #2 - this is an alternative my favorite that works using heat...


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 19, 2020)

How to prepare fresh aloe vera leaf for freezing:


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Nov 19, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> Ahead of time, I make a batch of hydrated fenugreek and freeze into cubes.  (I'll explain how to do this in a separate post)
> 
> For the mask, lately I mix two cubes of hydrated fenugreek (thawed) with 50g of amla powder.  I mix in about a tablespoon of oil (I prefer JBCO) and use aloe vera gel to get the consistency I like (think pancake batter).
> 
> I buy my fenugreek powder locally from an Indian mart because it's cheap (like $2 for a 8oz bag).  I buy amla powder from Henna Sooq because I know it's fresh and finely sifted, but you can find cheaper on Amazon.  Aloe vera you can buy either fresh locally (I can get a huge leaf at local grocery for $1.49) or buy from store.  IMHO you can use either aloe vera gel or aloe vera juice - it is personal preference.





mzteaze said:


> Here are two methods to make hydrated fenugreek ahead of time.  I usually follow this method and make 2-3 months worth using 4 tablespoons of fenugreek.  Be aware this video is in Italian so turn on closed caption but it's the best method to ensure you don't have unwanted residue from fenugreek.  It takes a little time but it's worth it in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Method #2 - this is an alternative my favorite that works using heat...


Thanks so much for the info! I’m going to look out for a Hennasooq BF sale and start playing around with Ayurvedic herbs in the New Year.

I’ve been on this forum for ages and I’ve been resisting trying DIY regimens because I’m lazy, but I’ve realized that most of the heads of hair I admire here and on youtube are Ayurvedic DIY fanatics. I guess I’ll have to give up my laziness to get the results I want.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2020)

@ChemistryGirl 
Welcome to the Challenge!


----------



## Lita (Nov 19, 2020)

Spritz my roots with untainted Love nettle/horsetail spray,on my length spritz untainted Love slippery elm..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Nov 19, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ChemistryGirl
> Welcome to the Challenge!


Thanks for the welcome.  I’ve already been using growth aides 2-3x a week. I’m trying to thicken up my crown area.  Hopefully this challenge will help me stay consistent.

I currently rotate between APB Max Growth Hair Oil, CRN Cocoa Nibs and Honey Oil and Pura D’or Hair Thinning Therapy Energizing Scalp Serum. And on most wash days I pre poo with fermented rice water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 20, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> How to prepare fresh aloe vera leaf for freezing:




So I did this last night and will warn, it works well but it's messy as heck.  I cut up 4 large aloe leaves and made roughly 10+ weeks worth of frozen aloe cubes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2020)

Nature's Blessings and Original MT


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2020)

For a "Heavy Seal" this Wash-Day I used:
ED JBCO
Nature's Blessings
Alikay Naturals Botanicals
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea
Original Mega-Tek


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2020)

After my wash/dc,applied Curls and Potions”Hibiscus growth treatment serum on my scalp” on top Hazels”Black seed oil”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2020)

Used:
Yadain's JBCO Omega 9 Hair Treatment


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 10, 2020)

Amla fenugreek and aloe vera mask 
Black rice water mask 
Yaya Creations Chebe creme


----------



## Lita (Dec 10, 2020)

Spritz my hair scalp with SSI”Okra growth spray”
Untainted Love”Slippery Elm” salve on my edges
NC”Ayurvedic butter”on the length 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2020)

Alikay's Botanicals and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Alikay's Botanicals and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea*


Ended Up using:
Naturalista Juicy


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 14, 2020)

Drenched my scalp with fresh aloe (frozen) and JBCO.  I'm guessing my hair didn't need the extra moisture because it didn't react as it had in the past.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2020)

Tonight Used:
CRN Cocoa Nibs
Alikay Naturals Botanicals


----------



## felic1 (Dec 15, 2020)

Sally. said:


> I'm in, I used my candlewarmer to make an infused jar of amla, fenugreek, and brahmi in olive oil. Right now I'm only applying it to the back left nape patch of my hair that is badly broken off because I don't like smelling like the oil and I don't like it getting all over my pillows. This patch is broken off, rough and unwieldly and has not grown back since it broke off two years ago. I'm hoping these herbs help bring me some new growth in addition to softening it.


----------



## Lita (Dec 16, 2020)

Spritz my hair/scalp with SSI”Okra” Fro experts”vitamin scalp care applied on my roots,NC”ayurvedic butter on my length & NC”Herbal hair grease to seal.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2020)

Curls Blueberry and Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 21, 2020)

Belle Bar Rice Mask
Belle Bar onion and garlic oil
Yaya Creations Chebe creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2020)

Nature's Blessings


----------



## Lita (Dec 21, 2020)

Spritz with SSI”okra” Hazels”Hibiscus” on length RN”Ayurvedic hair growth oil on scalp”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 23, 2020)

Just applied hazels”hibiscus serum on my scalp” & hazels”hibiscus growth butter on my edges”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2020)

Been using:
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea
Alikay Naturals Botanicals


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 23, 2020)

Nutiva coconut oil and emu oil on scalp early am with

 Drenched hair and scalp with rice water with MSM, honey,
 oshima tsubaki camellia oil, abyssinian and prickly pear oils, lemongrass, cassia and German chamomile EOs.
 ...then threw it out it...has been at least 7 days of use morning and night.

It had no smell except of the fragrance of EOs but I cannot bring self to use a homemade batch for so long. Idk what that does to the scalp over time... If you're not washing it out but using 2ce a day

Nutiva coconut oil for scalp
Emu oil and Scurl on edges and crown sealed with jojoba.

Length sprayed with ic fantasia aloe gel + Scurl + bit of conditioner + camellia/abys/prickly pear/jojoba/tiny bit of neroli oils (



Spoiler



will cover head if outside
 just in case it can get frazzled like scab hair again ...from the reaction of citrus EO+ sunshine)


 and jojoba oil
Washing and henna gloss later tonight


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm trying a new oil mix on my scalp (pumpkin seed oil, JBCO, plus EO mix).  This will be used with scalp massages which I want to do daily to see if I can help my crown.  My revised plan is to alternate with the Belle Bar onion and garlic oil daily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2020)

Using Yadain's Oil Treatment(s)


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 31, 2020)

Belle Bar onion and garlic oil on scalp with massage.


----------



## BonBon88 (Jan 1, 2021)

mzteaze said:


> Belle Bar onion and garlic oil on scalp with massage.


Hi @mzteaze! How are you liking the onion oil so far?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2021)

BonBon88 said:


> *How are you liking the onion oil so far?*


@BonBon88 
Good Question.  

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2021)

BonBon88 said:


> Hi @mzteaze! How are you liking the onion oil so far?



Mixed feelings - I don't think I'd recommend buying it.  I think it's overpriced for those who are heavy handed with oils.  I have the opposite issue, it takes forever to use oils so I risk it going rancid before I get to the end.  Plus, early on this made my scalp itch a LOT to the point that I slowed down use to try to pinpoint whether it was the oil or something else.  Now I'm cautiously using it every other day just to see if it's "growth" itches or allergies to the product.

It doesn't smell bad (I'm not overly sensitive) but it has a faint onion-y smell that dissipates easily and quickly.  It is a medium weight oil blend that seems to absorb into the skin well.

Final word:  I know I've said this plenty here because I really want to support Belle Bar since it's black owned BUT their products are fairly easy to dupe.  If you are a DIY I'd recommend making your own.


----------



## BonBon88 (Jan 1, 2021)

mzteaze said:


> Mixed feelings - I don't think I'd recommend buying it.  I think it's overpriced for those who are heavy handed with oils.  I have the opposite issue, it takes forever to use oils so I risk it going rancid before I get to the end.  Plus, early on this made my scalp itch a LOT to the point that I slowed down use to try to pinpoint whether it was the oil or something else.  Now I'm cautiously using it every other day just to see if it's "growth" itches or allergies to the product.
> 
> It doesn't smell bad (I'm not overly sensitive) but it has a faint onion-y smell that dissipates easily and quickly.  It is a medium weight oil blend that seems to absorb into the skin well.
> 
> Final word:  I know I've said this plenty here because I really want to support Belle Bar since it's black owned BUT their products are fairly easy to dupe.  If you are a DIY I'd recommend making your own.


Thank you for your insight!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2021)

@mzteaze
Thank you for your detailed & thorough review. 

I know there are several other Vendors that sell an Onion Oil blend as well.

But good point about DIY'ing a "dupe"


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 2, 2021)

Scalp massage with pumpkin seed oil, JBCO and EO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2021)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 3, 2021)

Belle Bar onion and garlic with massage


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 4, 2021)

AcV scalp + rinse
MSM
Rosemary and lemongrass in oil
Coffee thingy



Spoiler: Edited to hide /  tangent



Noticed again, I still have the bald spots at the sides, parted my hair a certain way (normally when I braid I do not look in a mirror - hence the really bad results) and saw them. Imy sister has them in the same places, but less. also, unlike me she has straight + long hair to go over it.  I think it's really the thing my grandmother says, about having non-organic meat, she thinks it built up over time in the family.
And that's why we all have issues, girls mainly, and not just in one country but around the world since we're so scattered, but most of us have that. It's actually really depressing doing ecology, because you come across info about lipid rich diets = contaminants adn stuff causing hormone and otehr issues for animals (even saw a pic of a brown bear that lost all its hair). I was trying to put it down to pipes, since the situation wasn't as noticeable when I was in another house, but I guess overall depleted or need of detox, maybe that is why MSM works


*sigh* im gonna have to go back to Maitha's (stinky but supposedly potent, although with her I suspect it's just really good genes and it was just her hormones blaancing back after giving birth, over time, rather than the mask)
onion + sedr + green tea + oil recipe that I had tried out years ago.
Like with her, UAE, and most others categorized as Arabs, excluding colonized or the industrialized earlier places like Morocco, Algeria, Egypt, etc had the whole farmed/fake hormone/pesticides thing WAY after most of the rest of the world, so I bet it hasn't had time to build up to that degree. I mean, it can't be genetic, since none of the older ladies in the family have ever had issues like this.
Anyway will do this tomorrow


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 4, 2021)

bzb1990 said:


> AcV scalp + rinse
> MSM
> Rosemary and lemongrass in oil
> Coffee thingy
> ...




I have Sidr in my hair plan for this year but couldn't find any info on whether you can use it while using henna.  Onion and garlic (Sulphur) really didn't do much for my hair, so I suspect my issues aren't improved with increased use.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 4, 2021)

Pumpkin seed oil and JBCO with EOS, massaged into scalp


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 5, 2021)

Oujoi scalp tonic and growth oil on my scalp ,edges and nape for the last two days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2021)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 7, 2021)

diy scalp mix (SB, CB, argan, G.seed oil, etc as base + monistat + emu oil + cinammon cassia, rosemary, tto EOs)


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 8, 2021)

Pumpkin seed oil  on scalp


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 8, 2021)

Last night, Oujoi scalp tonic and growth oil on my scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2021)

Using:
NeoCell Keratin
900 mcgs Bamboo
*as well as topical G.A.'s*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2021)

Just Used:
YADAIN's JBCO Omega +9 and YADAIN's Professional5 Hair & Scalp Tonic


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 9, 2021)

Belle Bar onion & garlic oil with massage 

Note:  I'm on week 2 of (mostly) daily scalp massages.  I took a video of my crown to see how well the use of pumpkin seed oil & more massages is working out.  It looks GREAT.  I definitely see hair growing in so I think I'm firmly on the side of REGULAR scalp messages.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2021)

YADAIN's Omega +9


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 9, 2021)

I made the Rosemary Hair Spritz.  Based on the smell.....that stuff is potent.  Will try it tomorrow during my way.

Had an acupuncture treatment on my scalp today.  Will lightly massage tonight with pumpkin seed oil and a few drops of my EO mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2021)

Rotating:
Yadain Cultural Solutions and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 11, 2021)

I froze the majority of my Rosemary spritz into large cubes.  Once those finish freezing, I will make one last tray.  I should get about 18 large cubes out of this.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 11, 2021)

Pumpkin seed oil and EOs on scalp with massage


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2021)

N'JoiCreationS Ayurvedic Hair Butter


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 12, 2021)

Belle Bar onion and garlic oil on scalp with massage


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2021)

I "stumbled" on a G.A. that resembles Wild Hair Growth Oil called:  _"Wild JBCO Hair Growth Formula" with: Biotin, Niacin and Rosemary. _

Will try this out for a while.  Unfortunately, these ingredients are at the end of the list.  

Got "good" reviews tho'


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 14, 2021)

Pumpkin seed oil and EOs on scalp with massage


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 15, 2021)

Spoiler: record for myself since i liked the result a lot



Pre: Curl Junkie conditioner + plain SB  +  Castor oil (for scalp)
Washed + conditioned ( Curl Junkie Argan/OO conditioner)
Humecto + Grapeseed oil as leave - in for ends



aloe / oils (5 ml A.vera liquid, 5 mL Castor oil, 2.5 mL prickly pear seed oil, 1 mL rosehip oil, 2 drops rose oil)
mix for scalp ... HOPE it will help with growth!
Had originally mixed it up for lash growth (just a drop needed) + eye makeup removal too (must wash off though, or can contribute to inflamed pores near eyes/nose. since it spreads.) Have to shake it well beforehand each time.


Spoiler



Reason for rose, because it is sheer indulgence: 
 i've used it for years for scalp and face because (from past experience with malassezia) , seems to me that (very diluted) rose oil helps cut back overall skin inflammation, possible fungal or bacterial issues, etc. 
similar to the probable reason that monistat helps with hair growth.

I used to mix this with squalane (and a couple of other things at times: ylang ylang / frankincense/myrrh, and MCT oil << that is most effective for the face/body) and found it miraculous (that's when the issues faded away totally).
Gave this mix to nurses, etc and they all said the same thing, and asked for more. 
It was DEFINITELY the rose, because making that WITHOUT rose, and substituting geranium rose, does not give that result. Since I had gifted that too, before to the same people, and they did not find it too helpful.
*It has to be very diluted though, because otherwise it will not help, but worsen the issue by irritating the skin a LOT.*
Like medicines that are effective in small quantities, and dangerous in large. Like me overdoing ACV = death to hair.

Feel this way about most EOs except for tea tree and lavender, which can be used straight for a rinse off treatment (if mixed together) and actually soothe inflammation. And helichrysum too, but that's hella expensive and I'm not using it for scalp! Plus the scent annoys me.

*Rosewater might be a better way for scalp AND face actually,*
 since it has soooo little rose, yet effective for all kinds of things, including eye ailments (it used to help soothe my eyes when nothing else would, 
and my mom's after her brain tumour surgery when she could no longer blink properly, and her eyes were suffering for it....and my uncle's who is blind in one eye from his lifelong eye issues)
... so with R.W you dont risk anything like you do with the pure rose (risk both money and safety).. 
but the R.W. i got from Wmart turned out to have a formaldehyde releaser in it!



then SB mix+ SB scalp mix which has more growth aids, per se (rosemary, emu oil, monistat, etc) .
Then rice water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2021)

Wild Growth JBCO with: Niacin, Biotin & Rosemary


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 16, 2021)

Acupuncture treatment today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2021)

Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## Nunavelli (Jan 25, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


@IDareT'sHair how are you liking this? I'm allergic to CO/JBCO and this is one of the few scalp and growth treatments w/o any Castor Oil. Have you noticed any changes with this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2021)

@Nunavelli 
I Love It!  It's a Staple.  

I don't use it necessarily for "Growth" I use it for Itchy Scalp.  It feels very soothing, especially if you have dry scalp.


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2021)

Shea Terra-EBCO “coffee” applied on my roots & hibiscus moisturizing butter on my edges.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nunavelli (Jan 25, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nunavelli
> I Love It!  It's a Staple.
> 
> I don't use it necessarily for "Growth" I use it for Itchy Scalp.  It feels very soothing, especially if you have dry scalp.


Thank you @IDareT'sHair! I am going to try it out. I love the Curls Blueberry leave-in.


----------



## Royalq (Jan 25, 2021)

Planning on taking GNC hair skin and nails vitamins through out the year! Been taking it since mid-december. Ive been taking multivitamin, probiotic, and my iron pill since october-ish. 
working out since september and will continue throughout the year
Protein shakes


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 25, 2021)

Royalq said:


> Planning on taking GNC hair skin and nails vitamins through out the year! Been taking it since mid-december. Ive been taking multivitamin, probiotic, and my iron pill since october-ish.
> working out since september and will continue throughout the year
> Protein shakes


Oh good, I'd overlooked smthing and you put it on my radar. 
Am doing  multi vitamins, iron, protein shakes 



Spoiler



also 
MSM (only a few times a week as it has a bad effect on my mind otherwise), flaxseed oil and fresh juices etc


 but no *probiotics* as yet! Will add this on. 

My foot healed in record time doing this stuff too. 



Spoiler



I mean it still hurts a bit but at least I am mobile and not stuck, 
IN BED ALL DAY AND NIGHT *WITHOUT KIDS *(their dad had to have them for ages because of the foot) as I had been *since joining this website!!! *that's the best way to lose your sanity I swear


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2021)

Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil and Neocell Keratin Vits


----------



## Nunavelli (Jan 31, 2021)

I know I'm late but I'm in. I'm going to do scalp massages w/ oil 5-7x a week. 

The 3 oils I will use are: 
1. Curls' Blueberry & Mint Tea Hair treatment 
2. Hairobics' Scalp Rejuvenator Oil
3. DIY Hair Oil w/ Ayuverdic herbs, Chebe powder, and essential oil

I'm also taking a hair vitamin.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 1, 2021)

My growth aides are changing as I will start a new program next week.


----------



## Nunavelli (Feb 1, 2021)

Finally made my oils. I only had 3- 2oz bottles. Made two w/ chebe powder to use the night before I wash my hair, as I hate the smell of chebe powder. One without chebe powder, for the week. Letting them infuse for 48hrs before I use. 

Happy Black His-(Her)-story Month, Beautiful Queens! Our excellency exceeds beyond a month. I honor and celebrate you all this month and every month.  Let's make the ancestors proud!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2021)

@Nunavelli 
Welcome to the 2021 G.A.'s Challenge!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2021)

Currently Been Rotating:
Strong Roots Red Pimento
CRN's Ajani Growth Balm


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 3, 2021)

Oujoi Mango & Honey Scalp Tonic & Growth Drops.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2021)

Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## Nunavelli (Feb 3, 2021)

Massaged _tonight_ w/ DIY Ayurvedic Oil w/ chebe powder


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2021)

Yadain's Omega 9 and Yadain's Hair Tonic #5


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2021)

ST'icals Bloom Growth Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 16, 2021)

Oujoi Mango & Honey Scalp Tonic & Growth Drops. last night


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2021)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Oujoi Mango & Honey Scalp Tonic & *Growth Drops*. last night


@Bette Davis Eyes 
I need to try these.  I'm into "dropping" these says  

Thanks for making me get the Bundle!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 16, 2021)

I dont know why they call it drops though, Its an oil @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2021)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I dont know why they call it drops though, *Its an oi*l.


@Bette Davis Eyes
Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Lita (Feb 16, 2021)

Hazels”hibiscus growth butter on my edges”
Hazels”Blackseed growth oil applied to the rest of my scalp”

NC”Ayurvedic butter applied in my length.

*Hair back up in a loose bun

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2021)

NurCreations Ginger & Mint Pomade


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm in. Vegamour Grow serum. I'm about to buy liquid hair vitamins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2021)

@naturalyogini 
.....
Glad to have you!  Can't wait to see what you'll be using!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2021)

Strong Roots Pimento Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Strong Roots Pimento Oil*


REPEAT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2021)

Nature's Blessings


----------



## GraceJones (Feb 22, 2021)

CurliDiva said:


> I still have a few bottles of Xcel 21 to use up; plus I added peppermint oil to my whipped shea butter and my oil blend.


DO you feel like this actually works?


----------



## GraceJones (Feb 22, 2021)

halee_J said:


> Just applied onion skin tea, then  fenugreek+curry leaf oil. Those curry leaves are strong  But my scalp feels really good with this oil


Where did you get this from?


mzteaze said:


> Belle Bar onion & garlic oil with massage
> 
> Note:  I'm on week 2 of (mostly) daily scalp massages.  I took a video of my crown to see how well the use of pumpkin seed oil & more massages is working out.  It looks GREAT.  I definitely see hair growing in so I think I'm firmly on the side of REGULAR scalp messages.



Where did you get this?


IDareT'sHair said:


> I "stumbled" on a G.A. that resembles Wild Hair Growth Oil called:  _"Wild JBCO Hair Growth Formula" with: Biotin, Niacin and Rosemary. _
> 
> Will try this out for a while.  Unfortunately, these ingredients are at the end of the list.
> 
> Got "good" reviews tho'


How do you like it so far?


mzteaze said:


> My scalp gets pretty itchy with that BB Onion & Garlic.  I might have to drop that one and go back to using emu oil and JBCO.


What is this? Sorry I've been out of the loop so long


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2021)

@GraceJones 
I do like it.  It's lighter than WGO and no offensive smell.


----------



## GraceJones (Feb 23, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @GraceJones
> I do like it.  It's lighter than WGO and no offensive smell.


Have you experienced growth?


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 23, 2021)

GraceJones said:


> DO you feel like this actually works?


I don't use it consistently enough to tell. :/


----------



## GraceJones (Feb 24, 2021)

CurliDiva said:


> I don't use it consistently enough to tell. :/


I feel like I used to use it back in the day but my hair grows super slow


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2021)

GraceJones said:


> *Have you experienced growth?*


@GraceJones
Just started on my 2nd bottle.  

Have not used it either exclusively nor consistently.  Cannot contribute it to this or anything else (Vitamins etc.)


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 25, 2021)

GraceJones said:


> Where did you get this from?
> 
> 
> Where did you get this?
> ...




I'm sorry for slow response, but, you can get the Belle Bar Onion and garlic oil from here : https://bellebarorganic.com/products/onion-garlic-thickening-ayurvedic-herb-hair-oil


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 25, 2021)

I haven't been here for a few weeks because I had a traumatic hip injury.


			https://media.tenor.com/images/92c3edeb5cb13e87693c53e606055116/tenor.gif
		



However, I started working with a trichologist to address the thinness at my crown.  She put together a program for me that includes :
- Regular shampoo & conditioner 
- Daily scalp sprays
- Vitamins and minerals 

Interestingly, she has you use the shampoo 3 times during a wash.  The first two times to cleanse the hair and scalp, the 3rd time to let it sit on the scalp for 3 minutes.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 25, 2021)

@mzteaze   Hopefully youre feeling better and recovery is going well.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm in, my hair just fell out from a bad batch of rice water.  My hair was Tailbone length now I can't tell how long it is from all the shedding and breakage.... 
I'll be using Ayurvedic herbs in oil..


----------



## Rastafarai (Feb 25, 2021)

NCHairDiva said:


> I'm in, my hair just fell out from a bad batch of rice water.  My hair was Tailbone length now I can't tell how long it is from all the shedding and breakage....
> I'll be using Ayurvedic herbs in oil..



Wow! Was this from a vendor? So sorry to hear this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2021)

@NCHairDiva 


Welcome Sis

We are happy to have you, but not under these circumstances.

Hopefully, we can all help you get back on track.

Be Gentle with yourself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2021)

NurCreations Ginger & Mint Pomade


----------



## Rastafarai (Feb 28, 2021)

mzteaze said:


> I haven't been here for a few weeks because I had a traumatic hip injury.
> 
> 
> https://media.tenor.com/images/92c3edeb5cb13e87693c53e606055116/tenor.gif
> ...



@mzteaze hope you're feeling better sis. Take the time to let your body heal.

Happy to hear about the new routine. Hopefully you start seeing positive results soon!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2021)

Wild Growth JBCO Oil with Niacin & Biotin


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Wild Growth JBCO Oil with Niacin & Biotin*


REPEAT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2021)

Wild Growth JBCO w/Biotin & Niacin


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Wild Growth JBCO w/Biotin & Niacin*


Been rotating bolded as well as:
NurCreations Ginger & Mint Pomade


----------



## Nunavelli (Mar 5, 2021)

Baggying today with Vadik Herb's Brahmi and Alma hair oil. This is how I'll be until wash day _tomorrow_.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2021)

Nunavelli said:


> *Baggying today with Vadik Herb's Brahmi and Alma hair oil*.


@Nunavelli
Good Stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2021)

Wild Growth JBCO w/Niacin and Biotin


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Wild Growth JBCO w/Niacin and Biotin*


REPEAT!


----------



## naturalyogini (Mar 12, 2021)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Using Curls and Potions Scalp potion.


How do you like this? Did it do anything?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 13, 2021)

naturalyogini said:


> How do you like this? Did it do anything?


Caused buildup @naturalyogini  every time  I used it.


----------



## naturalyogini (Mar 13, 2021)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Caused buildup @naturalyogini  every time  I used it.


Not good. Thanks I think I'll  pass. Looking at that Negesbanda stuff though. Everything I want is out of stock


----------



## felic1 (Mar 14, 2021)

NCHairDiva said:


> I'm in, my hair just fell out from a bad batch of rice water.  My hair was Tailbone length now I can't tell how long it is from all the shedding and breakage....
> I'll be using Ayurvedic herbs in oil..


,@NCHairDiva I am sorry to hear this. What a traumatic event.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2021)

Yadain Cultural Solutions Hair & Scalp Tonic.  It has: Biotin, Gotu Kola, Fenugreek, Ginger Root, Burdock Root


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2021)

Wild Growth Hair Oil w/Niacin & Biotin


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2021)

Been using:
Herbal Hair Oil and Alikay Naturals Botanicals Hair Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2021)

Currently using:
CRN Ajani Growth Balm
Herbal Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2021)

Camille Rose Ajani Growth Balm


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 27, 2021)

Where do you all purchase your Wild Growth Oil from?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2021)

@TLC1020
I got mine from A/M/A/Z/O/N.  I have seen it at Sa.lly as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2021)

Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balance Leave-In
A couple drops of Emu Oil
A couple swipes of Camille Rose Ajani Growth Balm


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 3, 2021)

Hey ladies. Been a while, but I decided to get some Njoy sulfur oil on a whim. I had success with this when she first started selling it back in like 2013. Gonna try it again consistently 3 - 4x a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2021)

@Froreal3 
Welcome or Welcome Back to the Growth Aide Challenge


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 3, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balance Leave-In
> A couple drops of Emu Oil
> A couple swipes of Camille Rose Ajani Growth





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> Welcome or Welcome Back to the Growth Aide Challenge


Thanks sis!


----------



## Lita (Apr 5, 2021)

Hazels”Hibiscus scalp growth oil”
Untainted Love”Slippery Elm Salve”on my edges 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2021)

CRN's Ajani's Growth Balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2021)

@VictoriousBrownFlower 
I forgot to mention - I took some of those flowers & herbs and put them in an ACV Mix for rinsing.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Apr 11, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @VictoriousBrownFlower
> I forgot to mention - I took some of those flowers & herbs and put them in an ACV Mix for rinsing.


mmmm.... sounds good... i love working with herbs for growth and treating the hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2021)

A few swipes of: Mega-Tek (Original)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2021)

Original Mega-Tek and Yadain's Carrot & Vitamin E Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2021)

Will start "spritzing" XCel21 May 1st.  Will try to use May, June, July.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2021)

A few teeny-tiny swipes of Mega-Tek


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2021)

Mega-Tek


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2021)

Naturelle Grow's Emu & Argan Scalp Balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2021)

Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balance and Pure Emu Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2021)

Naturelle Grow's Emu & Argan


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2021)

A couple swipes of Mega-Tek and a few swipes of Naturelle Grow's Emu & Argan


----------



## TLC1020 (May 2, 2021)

I bought a bottle of Wild Growth Hair Oil Saturday, I'm getting braids done on Friday, so I will see if the oil live up to its hype and give me some good growth.. I'm going to pick up some MSM this week as well..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2021)

Steadily Using:
Vitamins/Water
DIY Herbal Oil Blend
Sunny Isle's Rosemary JBCO
Yadain's Cultural Solution
QB's AOHC


----------



## Aggie (May 22, 2021)

I have not been in this thread for a long minute but I have been using up my Dominican hair growth serums on my scalp on wash days.


----------



## naturalyogini (May 23, 2021)

Occasionally using
The Ordinary Density serum. My hair isn't falling as much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2021)

Using my DIY Herbal Hair Oil


----------



## TLC1020 (May 23, 2021)

I'm wearing braids and using WGO and MSM ..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2021)

A few swipes of: Original Mega-Tek and some QB AOHC


----------



## KenyafromCT (May 25, 2021)

mzteaze said:


> I made the Rosemary Hair Spritz.  Based on the smell.....that stuff is potent.  Will try it tomorrow during my way.
> 
> Had an acupuncture treatment on my scalp today.  Will lightly massage tonight with pumpkin seed oil and a few drops of my EO mix.


Hi. Is the scalp acupuncture going?


----------



## KenyafromCT (May 25, 2021)

-I use  green beauty onion/garlic/cayenne rinse/tea for my scalp. Used it yesterday. Sat under the steamer to open up my pores. I also steep fresh oregano rosemary parsley allow it to cool and add it to the chopped garlic/onion mixture and blend it until all mashed. I then strain it well.

-Place in bottle and apply to scalp. I let it sit for about 45 minutes with or without the hair steamer. Add a tiny amount of cayenne. Maybe an 1/16 or 1/8 of a teaspoon. And no. It never gets into my eyes. I’m very careful by using those beauty/salon style cotton strips and wrap it around my forehead... cover with a plastic shower cap.

-It has thickened my already thick hair. Thickened/strengthened my edges. Definitely helped make my scalp healthy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2021)

@KenyafromCT 
Welcome to the Challenge and thank you for your Post


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2021)

DIY Herbal Hair Oil


----------



## Lita (May 26, 2021)

Still using hibiscus oil on my scalp/black seed oil to alternate with and black seed oil to seal or Njoi herbal hair grease to seal...Applied on my edges TL”slippery elm” and Ayurvedic powders.

Take orally-
Garlic tab for health
MSM powder
Sea Moss capsule
Beet chews heart health
Bamboo/ for bones liquid & capsules
Multiple Vit cap
Viviscal
Sun Chorella powder for health/immune system
Zinc/minerals for over all health
Collagen
Plenty water
Working out to keep my bones healthy & strong

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (May 26, 2021)

I just applied my Natur Growth Castor Cayena Scalp Drops to which I added biotin, MSM powder, peppermint, lavender, tea tree, ylang, ylang and rosemary essential oils for the tingle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2021)

Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balance Leave-In


----------



## KenyafromCT (May 29, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> Hi. Is the scalp acupuncture going?


Oh that’s acupuncture sounds fascinating indeed.


----------



## KenyafromCT (May 29, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KenyafromCT
> Welcome to the Challenge and thank you for your Post


Thank you!! This natural hair thing can have you all over the place. Like a puppy chasing butterflies. Lolol. I want to try everything n


----------



## KenyafromCT (May 29, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KenyafromCT
> Welcome to the Challenge and thank you for your Post


Thank you so much. I big chopped in May 2018. I hadn’t seen my real hair on 40 years. My mom began relaxing my hair at the age of 9. So this journey hasn’t been an easy one. But I think I’m finally getting it after 3 years. Slowly figuring out what my hair likes and what it responds to. I’ve had growth retention but I kept cutting my ends because they are always so dry. Cutting ends unnecessarily every 6 weeks isn’t good when one is trying to retain length.


I mistakenly assumed they were split/damaged but I realize that I wasn’t giving them the love and attention of that they need.  I now understand the importance of adding a little extra leave in/butters to my ends. And what’s funny? My hair is always in Cleo braids so I’m not sure why they get so dry and touch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2021)

@KenyafromCT 
So happy to have you Sis!

Will be keeping up with your progress.


----------



## Aggie (May 29, 2021)

Last night I used my Dominican Scalp serum infused with msm, essential oils and biotin on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2021)

@Aggie

Been using my DIY Herbal Hair Oil


----------



## Aggie (May 29, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Been using my DIY Herbal Hair Oil


@IDareT'sHair 
What's in your DIY oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2021)

@Aggie
If you go out on A/M/A/Z/O/N you will see the Bags of Herbs for Hair Growth and it's a bag of Loose Herbs that they tell you to steep in Oil for at least 48 hours.  

They recommend Coconut or MCT but I've made several different batches using different oils such as: Olive, Rice Brand, Black Seed, Pure Argan, Grape Seed Hemp Seed.

I've bought x2 bags from 2 different vendors, but there are 18 different herbs.  Lemme grab a bag and I'll tell you what's in it:  BRB (This one is Yogi's Gift)  It's about 7 bucks.

I let mine sit a couple weeks before I use them.  I save all my Pointy Tipped bottles and refill them with the Herbs & Oil.

Vetiver Root
Licorice Root
Hibiscus Flowers
Curry Leaves
Rose Petals
Sienna Flowers
Spanish Cherry Flowers
Screw Tree Pods
Sweet Flag
Dried Amla Berry
Myrobalan
Black Cumin Seeds
Fenugreek Seeds
Alkanet
White Turmeric
Babchi Seeds
Neem Seeds
Henna Seeds


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2021)

Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balance L-I and DIY Herbal Hair Oil


----------



## Aggie (May 30, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> If you go out on A/M/A/Z/O/N you will see the Bags of Herbs for Hair Growth and it's a bag of Loose Herbs that they tell you to steep in Oil for at least 48 hours.
> 
> They recommend Coconut or MCT but I've made several different batches using different oils such as: Olive, Rice Brand, Black Seed, Pure Argan, Grape Seed Hemp Seed.
> ...


Oh wow @IDareT'sHair Looks like a real good treat for your hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2021)

DIY Herbal Hair Oil


----------



## Aggie (Jun 4, 2021)

Used my Castor Cayena Growth Oil on my scalp last night and may do so tonight but truthfully, I am so tired - I may not get to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2021)

Yadain's Carrot Oil & Vitamin E and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Lita (Jun 5, 2021)

Used crown hair growth serum on my scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2021)

Using: Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2021)

DIY Growth Oil Blend


----------



## Lita (Jun 7, 2021)

Used crown haircare”herbal scalp growth oil”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2021)

Yadain's Ultra Professional 5 Hair & Scalp Tonic w/:
Biotin
Gotu Kola
Fenugreek
Ginger Root
Burdock Root


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2021)

This a.m.:
Ran a few swipes of Original Mega-Tek through my Hair.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 10, 2021)

Lita said:


> Still using hibiscus oil on my scalp/black seed oil to alternate with and black seed oil to seal or Njoi herbal hair grease to seal...Applied on my edges TL”slippery elm” and Ayurvedic powders.
> 
> Take orally-
> Garlic tab for health
> ...



What sea moss capsule are you taking?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2021)

@Lita ^^^^


----------



## Lita (Jun 11, 2021)

gorgeoushair said:


> What sea moss capsule are you taking?



@gorgeoushair Hello! I alternate between Infinite age capsules & Mix girl Moss capsules..Infinite age always have sales and they have other natural items like blackseed capsules.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2021)

Tonight Used:
Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Lita (Jun 13, 2021)

After my Wash/Dc I used Neges Banda”Ayurvedic Thickness and Growth oil on my scalp & TL”slippery elm Salve on my edges”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2021)

DIY Herbal Hair Oil
Yadain's Argan Hair Treatment


----------



## Lita (Jun 15, 2021)

Spritz my scalp & hair with Neges Banda”Chebe hair tonic & applied Chebe saw palmetto serum on my scalp” sprayed the lower length of my hair with Bekura”bahari water hair tea” and moisturized with PJN”Grow moisturizer” resealed with Bekura”Black Tisane” hair oil.

***Hair is in two large Bantu knots,nicely hydrated & soft.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2021)

1-2 Swipes of Original MT and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## kupenda (Jun 15, 2021)

I’ll be lurking. Just got some Camille Rose grease with sulfur in it a few weeks ago but I don’t use it consistently because the smell is strong and I just started a new job. No one wants to smell like rotten eggs at a new job

I plan to use it all over but mostly concerned about my Wack Patch at the crown and the left side where I got too scissor happy taking my braids down


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2021)

kupenda said:


> *I just started a new job. No one wants to smell like rotten eggs at a new job*


@kupenda  ....

Congrats on the New Job!


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 16, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> Hi. Is the scalp acupuncture going?



It is going well.  My crown is slowly filling in to the point of not being so noticeable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2021)

@mzteaze
Glad your treatments are going well and it's good to see you Sis!


----------



## Lita (Jun 16, 2021)

Applied hazels hibiscus growth butter on my edges.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kupenda (Jun 17, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @kupenda  ....
> 
> Congrats on the New Job!


Thank you!


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 19, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KenyafromCT
> So happy to have you Sis!
> 
> Will be keeping up with your progress.


Hello. I’m just now seeing this. This site doesn’t do a good job of keeping notifications around. So I think that’s why I missed your message to me.  I have to remember to come to this website. I always to! ‍ I am so forgetful.

My diet has improved markedly and so I’m definitely seeing a differ in my hair. Plus I’ve been steaming with my pre-poos and my deep conditioner each wash day. I’ll start drinking fenugreek water tomorow morning and drink it daily.

Have you ever used fenugreek internally? If so, what were your results. What are your thoughts on L-cysteine?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2021)

Still workin' it!


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 20, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still workin' it!


Ok awesome!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2021)

@KenyafromCT 
This is the Current Challenge for 2021.  Please post here.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 21, 2021)

Ahhh ok. Thank you. I just rejoined and this entire site is different now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2021)

Yadain's Rosemary & Hempseed Hair Growth Lotion


----------



## Lita (Jun 21, 2021)

Brina Organics”Rosemary growth butter” on my scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 21, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> Glad your treatments are going well and it's good to see you Sis!



Missed y'all but I was going thru it - herniated disc in my "butt", uterine surgery and now work related stress.

But the good news is even with me just "sort of" following the program put together by my online visit with a Trichologist, my hair is doing well filling in at the crown.  So if I can actually CONSISTENTLY do it, I expect  my hair will fill in.


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 21, 2021)

Nina Ross DHT block Spray and Follicule Spark applied to my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2021)

@mzteaze 
 
Feel Better Sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2021)

DIY Herbal Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2021)

The other day:
A few swipes of Original Mega-Tek and some Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 28, 2021)

Lita said:


> Brina Organics”Rosemary growth butter” on my scalp.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


I checked out her Etsy page. The items look awesome.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 28, 2021)

MSM
Collagen
Foti


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2021)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and a few swipes of Original Mega-Tek


----------



## Lita (Jun 29, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> I checked out her Etsy page. The items look awesome.



@KenyafromCT They really are..My tops Favorites from her line are-

Fenugreek Hair Growth Tonic
Nettle leaf & Moringa scalp oil
Pine Tar & Rosemary scalp oil”itchy scalp”
Sea Moss & Rosemary Hair Butter
Chebe hair tonic”prevents length breakage”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 29, 2021)

Lita said:


> @KenyafromCT They really are..My tops Favorites from her line are-
> 
> Fenugreek Hair Growth Tonic
> Nettle leaf & Moringa scalp oil
> ...


 Thanks for sharing. If you had to pick one to order which would you buy? I usually wear plaits and just learned how to twist my hair. So I’m iso some to protect my ends.


----------



## Lita (Jun 29, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> Thanks for sharing. If you had to pick one to order which would you buy? I usually wear plaits and just learned how to twist my hair. So I’m iso some to protect my ends.



@KenyafromCT Its hard to pick just one,they all do different things..But the two I would choose,are Fenugreek hair spritz & Rosemary hair growth butter.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2021)

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jul 10, 2021)

Lita said:


> @KenyafromCT Its hard to pick just one,they all do different things..But the two I would choose,are Fenugreek hair spritz & Rosemary hair growth butter.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


I’m just seeing this. I’ve been drinking fenugreek water and using it as a pre-pop. My hair loves jt but my ends turn their nose up to it. Lolol. So I have to figure out how to use it without my ends becoming too dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2021)

Been using:
Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion and my DIY Herbal Growth Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2021)

Been Rotating:
Mega-Tek
DIY Herbal Hair Oil
Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion
Yadain's Cultural Solutions *various*

Currently Using:
800 mcg Horsetail
Phytophanere
Beaute Consult (for Hair Skin Nails)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2021)

Used a few swipes of:
Bel Nouvo G.R.O. Complx Nettle & Flax Seed Hair Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2021)

1 or 2 Swipes of Original Mega-Tek


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2021)

Mega-Tek and Yadain's Hair Gritz Hair Reparations


----------



## Jace032000 (Jul 28, 2021)

Hey ya'll --- I'm joining in on this challenge (even though I know the year is almost over).  I'm using Vegamour (have been using it for three weeks and seeing good results), Hair Infinity and a castor oil that I ordered from Etsy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2021)

@Jace032000

Hi Sis!
Glad to Have You! & Welcome


----------



## Jace032000 (Jul 28, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Jace032000
> 
> Hi Sis!
> Glad to Have You! & Welcome


Thank you so much! It's been a looonngg time but I'm BAAACK!


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jul 28, 2021)

Jace032000 said:


> Hey ya'll --- I'm joining in on this challenge (even though I know the year is almost over).  I'm using Vegamour (have been using it for three weeks and seeing good results), Hair Infinity and a castor oil that I ordered from Etsy.


Vegamour?? Hmmmmm. Sounds interesting. I will have to research it. I should also add that you are a trouble maker. I’m trying not to buy anymore products!! UGH!!


----------



## Jace032000 (Jul 28, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> Vegamour?? Hmmmmm. Sounds interesting. I will have to research it. I should also add that you are a trouble maker. I’m trying not to buy anymore products!! UGH!!


Don't do it --- this product is a pricey habit and I'm sure you can find an alternative!!! 
Nevertheless, it works...I've been taking pics (just to confirm, lol).  It was one of those Facebook advertised products...that I swore I would never try --- but I gave in to.  Now I'm three months in and subscribed to this dang service....LOL!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2021)

Jace032000 said:


> *Thank you so much! It's been a looonngg time but I'm BAAACK!*


@Jace032000


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2021)

DIY Herbal Growth Oil


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jul 28, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> DIY Herbal Growth Oil


Can you share what’s in your DIY oil? I made a batch Leakey this month and it’s almost gone. I’m wondering if I should do something different the next time I make it. I have so many ingredients already. Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> *Can you share what’s in your DIY oil?*


@KenyafromCT
Just those Herbs we both purchased from Ammmazon mixed with various Oils. 

In separate batches, I have made/used: EVOO, Hempseed, Argan, Blackseed, MCT, Rice Brand, JBCO, Mustard Seed.

I haven't used anything in addition to the Herbs mixed with Oil.  I guess you could use powders such as; MSM (Sulfur), Caffeine, Amla and other Ayurvedic Powders in your Oil Blend.

I haven't done anything like that. (Even though I have several Powders)


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jul 29, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KenyafromCT
> Just those Herbs we both purchased from Ammmazon mixed with various Oils.
> 
> In separate batches, I have made/used: EVOO, Hempseed, Argan, Blackseed, MCT, Rice Brand, JBCO, Mustard Seed.
> ...


Oh yes. I have one that I made last year. which has. I barely used it. I need to grab it out of the cabinet. I also made an oil with the pack of herbs called FOOD HERBS. I used that all up. Wasn’t consistent so I can’t speak to its efficacy. 
Hops
Comfrey 
Marshmallow root
Oregano 
Garlic
Onion
Basil
Hibiscus 
Aloe 
Burdock root
Ambunu

My last oil I infused in my crockpot for 6 hours.
 Oregano
Rosemary
Clary Sage leaves 
black tea bag
Nettle leaves 
Lavender petals
Arnica leaves 
Peppermint oil
Hemp oil
Olive oil 
Vit E oil
Kalonji oil
Safflower oil
JBCO
Cedar wood oil
B5 capsules -2
Bringraj 
Foti
Methi powder
Sour Sop powder


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2021)

@KenyafromCT 
I have the loose herbs from Food Herbs and the loose herbs from Yogi as well.  I just put the loose herbs in a bottle and add oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2021)

Original Mega-Tek


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2021)

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 7, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Been Rotating:*
> *Mega-Tek
> DIY Herbal Hair Oil
> Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion
> ...


Still On This!


----------



## KenyafromCT (Aug 16, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still On This!


Hey sis. What do you add to your diy hair oils? You may switch up with each batch? I do. And wonder if others do. What’s one herb(s) that you use each batch? Your favorite. The one that really helps with hair health and retention. Thank you.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Aug 16, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still On This!


Also. Just looked up Mega Tek. Wow!! Sounds interesting. I see it’s for horses? Are there any safety concerns? How often do you use it? I may consider grabbing some.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Aug 16, 2021)

I just started biotin 10,000 mcg last week(I’ve been taking collagen with 3,000 mcg for months now).

I’ve also begun drinking fenugreek seed water most mornings. I’ve now added amla powder and drink it down. I was reading where amla works far better inside than it does topically. 

My skin has definitely improved. I’m not sure if my hair has grown. I’m never a good judge. I need to try to measure it. I’ve never measured before. 

Oh. I also take Fo-ti. I’m not sure how well it works. It’s probably been altered so much before encapsulating it. But I also take the powder. I add it to my smoothies.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Aug 16, 2021)

Just got finished oiling my hair. Left side my diy herb oil. The right basic sunflower oil. I wanted to see which oil works best. I must say that as I applied each oil! My hair began to tangle and it became difficult to manipulate with my fingers. Had some hair shed. Popped a plastic cap on.  Should I have added water? I can’t remember if I did last time. I’ll rinse it in an hour or so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Just those Herbs we both purchased from Ammmazon mixed with various Oils.
> 
> In separate batches, I have made/used: EVOO, Hempseed, Argan, Blackseed, MCT, Rice Brand, JBCO, Mustard Seed.*
> 
> ...


@KenyafromCT 
I just use the Herbs and use different Oils.  I normally just use 1 oil and the Herbs.  I don't add any kind of powders or anything else.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Aug 17, 2021)

Aggie said:


> *Today I used:*
> 
> -Design Essentials Milk & Honey Neutralizing Shampoo
> -Design Essentials Milk & Honey 6 in 1 Reconstructor
> ...


Hi there! are you still using the Amika products?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2021)

Claudie's Hair Frappe


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2021)

Used a Tri-fecta:
Claudie's Frappe
DIY Herbal Growth Oil
Mega-Tek


----------



## KenyafromCT (Aug 21, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used a Tri-fecta:
> Claudie's Frappe
> DIY Herbal Growth Oil
> Mega-Tek


Hi. I can’t find claudie’s frappe website. Can you possibly provide the link? It’s not popping up with my search thanks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> *Hi. I can’t find claudie’s frappe website. Can you possibly provide the link? It’s not popping up with my search thanks.*


@KenyafromCT 
This "Line" was discontinued several years ago.  I am using up what I have left in my Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2021)

Herbal Growth Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2021)

Hairgarten Carrot Crush Hair Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2021)

Hydratherna Naturals Growth Lotion


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> Hi there! are you still using the Amika products?


Yes I am. Sorry about the late response. I don't check in very often unfortunately. I really love their deep conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2021)

Still using my Herbal Hair Oil, Yadain Cultural Solutions, Mega-Tek and my Hair Vitamins.  Plan to pull out Xcel 21 Spritz soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2021)

DIY Herbal Hair Oil
NurCreations Ginger & Mint Pomade


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 13, 2021)

Oujoi Mango & Honey Growth spritz and oil, followed by UN Biotin Spray & oil  (something like that)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2021)

Herbal Hair Oil
Sulfur 8


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2021)

NurCreations Ginger & Mint Pomade
Herbal Hair Oil


----------



## KenyafromCT (Sep 26, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KenyafromCT
> I just use the Herbs and use different Oils.  I normally just use 1 oil and the Herbs.  I don't add any kind of powders or anything else.


I finally strained my Food Herbs that I’ve has infusing since last November. Lolol. I didn’t have heart to toss it. I’ll use it to oil my hair.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Sep 26, 2021)

I finally looked up Vegamour. What a system. Lolol. Which of the products do you use?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> *I finally strained my Food Herbs that I’ve has infusing since last November. Lolol. I didn’t have heart to toss it. I’ll use it to oil my hair*.


@KenyafromCT 
Sounds very "Potent"

Keep me posted on your results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2021)

Been using:
Herbal Hair Oil
NurCreations Ginger & Mint
Sulfur 8


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2021)

Today Used:
Hairgarten Carrot Butter
Mega-Tek (Oroginal)


----------



## felic1 (Sep 27, 2021)

@IDareTsHair.  Hi Sis! How is this Hairgarten Carrot Butter? It sounds yummy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2021)

felic1 said:


> *Hi Sis! How is this Hairgarten Carrot Butter? It sounds yummy!*


@felic1
,,,
It's more of a "lotion" than an actual butter.  It works fine & it smells amazing.  I wish it was an actual butter tho'

@Bette Davis Eyes likes it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 28, 2021)

Its great but i was thinking it was going to be a butter too @felic1


----------



## KenyafromCT (Sep 29, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KenyafromCT
> Sounds very "Potent"
> 
> Keep me posted on your results.


I did a prepoo with the “Waste” product that’s strained out. I added it to Mielle d/c. I dat under steamer after allowing it to sit. I then shampooed & d/c as usual. Oh I wet my hair with a hair tea that I made. Put those herb bits on top of that. My hair feels great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2021)

I;ve been using on a rotating basis:
Herbal Hair Oil
Mega-Tek
Claudie's Frappe
Sulfur 8
NurCreations Ginger & Mint Pomade
Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion
Yadain Cultural Solutions *miscellaneous*

Currently takin orally:
NeoCell Keratin
800 mcg Horsetail

Will start on 10,000 mcg Biotin once I finish up the Horsetail (will rotate Horsetail & Biotin in addition to something like NeoCell, Phyto, Visvical or whatever I have in my Stash)


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 1, 2021)

I've been massaging my scalp with chebe oil a few times a week. Between that and hairfinity my hair is really taking off. My last trim in July I lost about 3 inches. They are just about back and my ends are still blunt and healthy. I should stock up on more chebe oil while they are having a 50% off sale. I just bought some stuff for work, so I may order more oil next week when I get paid from my side job.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Oct 1, 2021)

Prettymetty said:


> I've been massaging my scalp with chebe oil a few times a week. Between that and hairfinity my hair is really taking off. My last trim in July I lost about 3 inches. They are just about back and my ends are still blunt and healthy. I should stock up on more chebe oil while they are having a 50% off sale. I just bought some stuff for work, so I may order more oil next week when I get paid from my side job.


Is this your company?


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 1, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> Is this your company?


Nah girl. I wish. It’s just something I saw on the gram


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 1, 2021)

All the growth oils be stanking and I don’t like that


----------



## KenyafromCT (Oct 1, 2021)

Prettymetty said:


> All the growth oils be stanking and I don’t like that


Ahhh Ok. Looks exactly like you. Cool.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 2, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> Ahhh Ok. Looks exactly like you. Cool.


Who looks like me? I hope she’s cute lol. I think I’ll skip the oil today and just take my vitamins. Lazy day.

I fell asleep without a bonnet again. No choice but to bun this week. My ends are all frazzled


----------



## KenyafromCT (Oct 2, 2021)

Prettymetty said:


> Who looks like me? I hope she’s cute lol. I think I’ll skip the oil today and just take my vitamins. Lazy day.
> 
> I fell asleep without a bonnet again. No choice but to bun this week. My ends are all frazzled


Lolol. You’re too funny. Just say it’s your IG page sis. It’s okay! Remember you have a pic here on this website. So we can see it’s you. Why are you ashamed?


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 2, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> Lolol. You’re too funny. Just say it’s your IG page sis. It’s okay! Remember you have a pic here on this website. So we can see it’s you. Why are you ashamed?


My ig page is linked yes. I don’t have a hair oil though. I have Moscato…

edited to add: I thought you were asking about the chebe oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2021)

Using: Original Mega-Tek, Herbal Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2021)

Still diligent on the G.A.'s: both Topical and Supplemental


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2021)

Inspired Naturals (ETSY):
Chebe Rosemary & Peppermint Castor Oil Pomade


----------



## GraceJones (Oct 26, 2021)

How do you use MegaTek?


----------



## GraceJones (Oct 26, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> CRN Cocoa Nibs & Honey Growth Serum


Does this really work? I tried this for a while and I didn't feel like it did anything


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2021)

@GraceJones 
I just apply MT lightly, directly to the scalp.

The CRN is nice, but it was simply in rotation.  I never really tried it exclusively to measure outcomes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2021)

Inspired Naturals Peppermint Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2021)

Yadain Cultural Solutions Carrot Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2021)

Inspired Naturals Chebe Peppermint Hair Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2021)

Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2021)

A few drops of:
Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2021)

Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil*


REPEAT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2021)

Bel Nouvo G.R.O. Complex with Nettle and Flax Seed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2021)

XCel21 Spritz


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2021)

Planning to use XCel21 until Spring 2021 (along with Vits and other "light" Topical Aides)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2021)

Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2021)

DIY Herbal Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2021)

DIY Herbal Hair Oil
XCel21


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2021)

Inspired Naturals Peppermint Pomade (ETSY)
XCel21 Spritz


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Inspired Naturals Peppermint Pomade (ETSY)
> XCel21 Spritz*


This!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2021)

Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2021)

Spritzing XCel21


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2021)

Nature's Blessings and a Spritz of XCel21


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2021)

Egyptian Black Castor Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2021)

Spritz of XCel21


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Spritz of XCel21*


This!


----------



## Napp (Dec 10, 2021)

Do they still sell the Xcel? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2021)

Hi Napp!  

I'm using what I have in my Stash, but I think you can still get it at: House Of Beauty World

@Napp


----------



## Napp (Dec 10, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Napp!
> 
> I'm using what I have in my Stash, but I think you can still get it at: House Of Beauty World
> 
> @Napp


It's out of stock there! I think they don't make it anymore...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2021)

Napp said:


> It's out of stock there! *I think they don't make it anymore...*


@Napp
CRAP!

thanks for the bad news


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2021)

@Napp 
I contacted CS to ask if/when will it be Back in Stock


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2021)

Baggied in: XCel 21 and Bel Nouvo's G.R.O. Flaxseed & Nettle Growth Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2021)

Baggying today:
XCel21
Sulfur 8
DIY Growth Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2021)

XCel21


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2021)

XCel21 and NurCreations Haitian Castor Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *XCel21 and NurCreations Haitian Castor Oil*


Repeat!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2021)

Will Update for next year's Challenge tomorrow


----------

